# Trees from seed



## Jtheo (Aug 19, 2011)

I want to grow some peach trees and cherry trees from seed.

Should I plant this Fall, or in the Spring?

I am in Alabama 20 miles north of Birmingham. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## David (saltas) (Aug 22, 2011)

just a reminder that a grafted tree is an exact clone that the cutting came from so you know what you are getting.

Seeds have all of the genetic information in them and each tree is slightly different, just like people.

Some bigger, Some smaller, Some good producers, some sterile.

Grafted trees can produce fruit sooner.

You can get to choose a root stock to suit your area.


----------



## gatorlady (Aug 26, 2011)

If you can find some already growing, I would do them now as there's still a few months before winter hits and they could start to root out, if you wanted to do your seeds, start and hold them inside till spring...Florala, AL


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 27, 2011)

Check the scarification and stratification requirements of each seed.


----------



## gatorlady (Aug 27, 2011)

Definitely!


----------

